# IVF - Follicles Stalling



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi ladies,

Currently going through my first IVF.
I have one PCO, and have three medicated IUI's this year which I responded well too, sadly still BFN.

My Day 5 scan showed 16 follicles measuring between 4mm and 10mm
I therefore started Cetrocide and continued with 150 menopur.

Day 8 scan showed barely any growth at all. The top follicles are still 10mm, some of the smaller ones have caught up to 6 - 7mm.

I'm dazed by it all. The nurse was not at all happy with my progress. I had my estrogen checked with came back low amd therefore had a phonecall to now take 225 menopur last night and tonight. Due for a scan at 9am in the morning.

Has anybody encountered stalled - slow growing follicles and still got to ec?

I'm devastated at the minute x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah I'm really sorry you are going through this  

It's really common from what I see on here and it's quite usual for them to adjust dosages. Some people stim longer than others. I will bump the stim days poll for you so you can see how much it varies. It's really early days yet so hopefully things turn around at your next scan.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you for your reply Cloudy.
I'll have a look on the thread you have bumped.

I went in today for my scan and they have grown from between 7 and 10 to between 9 and 12.

The nurse still wasnt happy as such with the progress although she pleased to say that there was growth. I have to go back Friday and hope that they've increased in size and all caught up with a view for e.c Weds. If they havent made significant progress she said it would be a cancel 😢

It's just the not knowing that kills me. X


----------



## TinyTulips (Oct 16, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much... this looks good to me! I had the opposite problem, some follicles shooting off at speed, and others way too slow. So the fact that your smaller follicles are catching up is actually a good thing.

I also got pregnant once (not IVF just hormone stimulation) when I only had one follicle, and it completely stopped growing at about 14mm.  I had written off the cycle totally, only to be very surprised when period was late. That sadly ended in miscarriage, but should give you some hope that non-linear growth is not a catastrophe!


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks Tulip.

Unfortunately I'm now into the 14th day of stimms. My last scan on Friday showed still no growth over 12mm. They therefore upped my menopur to 4 vials and I go back tomorrow for the decider.

If enough of them aren't at or 18mm then the cycle will be cancelled. What a week, don't know whether I'm coming or going x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah bless you: it's such a rollercoaster all this IVF stuff. Fingers crossed you get some good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Matilda30 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Ladies 

I just wanted to update this old thread of mine from last year.

In the end I ended up stimming for 19 days and was upped to 4 x vials of menopur. I was on the short protocol so the average is you stim is 10 days, normally 14 at most.

We had 8 eggs at egg collection. 5 fertilised,  4 survived to 5 day blasts, 3 were frozen and I currently have 1 x 23 week old baby girl on board.

I hope this post helps somebody in the need in the future. Hang in there ladies, i had lost all hope and was told 3 x that the cycle would be cancelled. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant thank you for letting us know, and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------

